
The Army Is Falling Behind on Staffing Cyber Units, GAO Says - smacktoward
https://www.nextgov.com/cybersecurity/2019/08/army-falling-behind-staffing-cyber-units-gao-says/159250/
======
ktpsns
Something which I don't understand is why cyber war is both carried out by
intelligence services and traditional armies. Sure, war "should" be done by
soldiers, but my gut feeling is that intelligence services are the dominating
actors.

